# Grass eating habit?



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Im not sure why he does this so I thought I would ask here. I know why dogs eat grass, but mine only does it when he meets another dog or person. Today, he met a little dog on our walk and immediately started eating grass and leaves like he hasnt been fed in weeks. After we left, he stopped eating it. 

Why does he do this? Its starting to drive me nuts.


----------



## shallwemichele (Apr 28, 2012)

Calming signal? I can't remember if Turid Rugass's book (Calming Signals in the title) mentions this, but one of them is sniffing the ground. Maybe he's telling others he's harmless.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Beamer does this, too. Once he meets a dog and is alright with that he will eat grass. I agree it might be a calming signal. Great suggestion!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

My dogs eat grass too...but only certain grass not just any grass. Not when meeting another dog, just anytime..I've always wondered why....


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Mine graze in the yard only.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Rose pulls the grass as well when she is frustrated that the cows in the field are not listening to her or when excited - she has couple spots in the yard that she runs to and starts pulling the grass - it is almost like saying I am too busy with this grass so please don't give me any commands. Same as pretending that she has to lick herself or scratch herself. Normally a "knock it off" command stops it.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Loa always eats grass when I am picking up the yard... while she is waiting for our ball throwing session..... it is like a snack before fun time or something.


----------



## HoundSnout (Oct 27, 2011)

I've heard that they eat grass because the chlorophyll settles their stomachs, much like it does for us humans. Don't know if that's truth or folklore, but all 3 of the Goldens we have owned chewed grass. They were all picky, though... It had to be long, and of decent quality.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

shallwemichele said:


> Calming signal? I can't remember if Turid Rugass's book (Calming Signals in the title) mentions this, but one of them is sniffing the ground. Maybe he's telling others he's harmless.


That's it....it's an excellent book. Here is a digest.

On Talking Terms With Dogs: Calming Signals - Turid Rugaas - Google Books


----------



## Sunny08 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ours eats the grass on occasion but LOVES to pull it out in clumps and toss it in the air. 

It is the rocks we have an issue with (it terrifies me!!)


----------



## Hannah_Leo (Nov 22, 2011)

Both my dogs eat grass I don't really know why they just like it I think. I have only ever seen them eating the grass in my backyard but it's never the short grass they like to go for the grass that is long


----------

